# Any Law Enforcement Wing Chun Experiences?



## JohnR (Jan 3, 2010)

I work solo 24/7 365 as an Animal Control officer and like the directness I see in Wing Chun. Are their any Officers who use Wing Chun? It was used by Hong Kong Police wasn't it?

Thanks,

John runer


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 3, 2010)

I personally have not, as I'm not an Officer.

But in the past quite a few of my fellow classmates were in law enforcement, bouncers, personal trainers etc... 

But all stated that Wing Chun came in handy on a number of times & were thankful for the training they received. 

Wing Chun has a number of advantages when the training is approached realistically, when I say that more emphasis on testing the system. 

I've found Sparring to be a great asset for this, get out of your shell & spar with other systems, training methods & get a clearer picture of where you are, what your training is like or what it should include. 

I've always felt that Wing Chun can stand alone as an effective means of Self Defence however you have to as with anything go out & get the experience for yourself somethings forms & chi sau can't really help you with. 


Just my opinion,


----------



## CRCAVirginia (Jan 4, 2010)

21 years on the street in DC.  The main thing Officers need is good cardio to continue fighting till back up arrives.


----------



## geezer (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, of course Grandmaster Yip Man was a LEO back in his days on the mainland. A police captain I believe...


----------



## turninghorse (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a sihing LEO. He has not to my knowledge experienced disappointment with the style.


----------



## geezer (Jan 5, 2010)

JohnR said:


> I work solo 24/7 365 as an *Animal Control officer* and like the directness I see in Wing Chun. Are their any Officers who use Wing Chun? It was used by Hong Kong Police wasn't it?



Do you use martial arts in _your_ work? If so, do you use it on the animals... or their owners?


----------



## JohnR (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes I use Martial Arts on Animals and people.  On a dog that went from calm to crazy I stomp kicked it in the nose which totally surprised it and sent it running to hide behind momma who then said it wasn't her dog it could lay in the intersection if it wanted to and put it in the house?  On a convicted felon that was threatening me with his hand on holstered pistol leaning inside my truck yelling at me while pointing his other finger at me I used Martial Arts to stay calm while I deescalated the situation verbally (always calling him sir and keeping a calm tone of voice, hard while youre your thinking your about to die!) and made haste for the Sheriff's Office when it was safe to do so.  I have also used my ketch pole as staff to fend of three dogs and get to my truck with out being a chew toy.  I believe much like my job Martial Arts are about keeping peace not encouraging violence at least thats the way I see them. 

Thanks

John Runer


----------

